# Hay and haylage needed in Aberdeenshire.



## Ilovefoals (19 April 2013)

I'm looking for large round bales of hay and haylage for delivery to Fyvie.  Must be good quality.

Any ideas?


----------



## Skipadeedooda (19 April 2013)

Have you tried Philorth hay people, they do good quality hay and haylage and deliver. I believe they guarantee the haylage qualiry ans replace if need be. My neighbour gets from them and hasn't had any problems.


----------



## Britestar (20 April 2013)

Also recommend philorth. Pm for number of you need it.


----------



## Spook (20 April 2013)

We sold 100 bales of good haylage yesterday at Thainstone Auction..... a horse haylage dealer came and bought some after the sale too, we don't deliver but I can ask OH if he could let you have some if you pick it up yourself..... or try  George Skinner at Old Rayne, he delivers and I know he has some.


----------



## MagicMelon (20 April 2013)

Just to hijack, I'm also looking for hay!  So if anyone knows of any nearby (I'm near Insch)...


----------



## Spook (21 April 2013)

We have hay too, at Insch. Come and look at it if you want, no obligation. PM if interested.


----------



## Ilovefoals (22 April 2013)

Thanks Spook. Have got some to be going on with but might be able to come with the trailer one day to collect some when these are nearly done.  I'll message you on here. Thanks


----------



## Sauchentree_lady (23 April 2013)

Fraser Mackintosh of ugie Valley horse feeds delvers to me (Methlick).  His hay and haylage are super.  Again, pm if you want his number


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (23 April 2013)

We have had some decent stuff from Fraser too in the past. They advertise in the P and J on a Saturday in the small ads.


----------



## brucea (24 April 2013)

A lady who keeps her horse with ours bought some Philorth haylage - it's really not very nice - has a strong orangey smell (that's what it smells like to me anyway) and neither her horse nor my 4 gluttons would eat it and it went into the stots who ate it.

May just be a bad couple of bales, but it put me off considering it.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (24 April 2013)

brucea said:



			A lady who keeps her horse with ours bought some Philorth haylage - it's really not very nice - has a strong orangey smell (that's what it smells like to me anyway) and neither her horse nor my 4 gluttons would eat it and it went into the stots who ate it.

May just be a bad couple of bales, but it put me off considering it.
		
Click to expand...

I had similar issues with some of their haylage bales tho some were fine. 

Mind you Ive also had it but worse with some horsehage bales - in that case I think it is down to an overload of the balers choice type additives that haylage firms use to inhibit any mould growth, the bales I had smelt incredibly strongly of nail varnish remover, yet other batches are fine.

I haven't had any haylage from Ugie only hay and both philorth and ugie hay were fine.


----------



## brucea (25 April 2013)

Funny then because it was quite mouldy despite the additives :


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (25 April 2013)

brucea said:



			Funny then because it was quite mouldy despite the additives :

Click to expand...

Kind of ironic!!


----------



## brucea (25 April 2013)

last small bale we had from October's batch from Strathorn has gone into the stots too - it was mouldy too, not too bad, but as we have one with breathing issues it wasn't worth the risk. That's kept indoors too. 

The big bales are fine. 

Guess the small bales are much more affected if a bit of damp stuff gets picked up along with it than the big bales are.

We got some Philorth hay a couple years back - but wasn't impressed with it - coarse, mouldy and not a nice smell.

We used to get nice hay from Stuart Youngston out past Garlogie on the back road to Banchory. He was £25 a bale delivered and we had the odd dusty one and one that was damp, but most of them were really nice - and he will deliver.


----------



## Rhanna (25 April 2013)

Have had a nightmare this year trying to source decent hay, my local farmer who I've always used, well it might as well have been straw. 
Recently got some Philorth hay and haylage, the haylage was fine and the hay is a lot better than what I had, but still very stalky and dry, my Shetland loves it the other won't touch it. (However she won't eat any hay at the moment so maybe not a good indicator)
Interesting about the Ugie hay, will maybe give them a go. But given the rubbish wet summer I'd be surprised if anyone in this area got a really nice hay crop in.


----------



## Spook (26 April 2013)

We have good hay from 2011. And excellent haylage 2012..... but all big bales.

I think one of the problems with the small bales of haylage is that the small bale folk buy off such as us (big bales) and then re-bale...... so it's been exposed to the air and will not keep as if it'd never been opened.

Of course some do bale small and wrap.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (26 April 2013)

Spook said:



			We have good hay from 2011. And excellent haylage 2012..... but all big bales.

I think one of the problems with the small bales of haylage is that the small bale folk buy off such as us (big bales) and then re-bale...... so it's been exposed to the air and will not keep as if it'd never been opened.

Of course some do bale small and wrap.
		
Click to expand...

I think most of the big sellers do this and I agree, it isn't ideal and increases the likelihood of issues, it's why I prefer hay, you can see a bit better what you are getting. While you can return bales its such a hassle to do it.


----------



## Ilovefoals (27 April 2013)

Thanks peeps.  Got a delivery from Fraser at Ugie Valley yesterday.  Really nice guy and waived my delivery fee for my first order and the hay is lovely!!  Highly recommend.


----------



## Spook (30 April 2013)

Ashy, did you get my PM......just wondered if I'd done it right, numpty that I am, technical barbarian realy.


----------

